# Rabenfürst



## Arnilein (27. Januar 2009)

guten morgen leutz hoff das ein paar von euch scho wach sind 
wollt ma fragen ob man das mount ´´Rabenfürst´´ noch kriegen kann ?
thx für die hilfe im vorraus





ps.: ILOVE YOU ALL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (27. Januar 2009)

Arnilein schrieb:


> guten morgen leutz hoff das ein paar von euch scho wach sind
> wollt ma fragen ob man das mount ´´Rabenfürst´´ noch kriegen kann ?
> thx für die hilfe im vorraus
> 
> ...


Soweit,. wie ichs verstanden habe, nein, aber sicher bin ich mir nich

PS guten morgen :]
MFG Andi / Maltorius


----------



## Coolrambo (27. Januar 2009)

solange ein Druide die Q noch machen muss glaub ich geht das noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



We love you Too 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (27. Januar 2009)

Neque schrieb:


> Soweit,. wie ichs verstanden habe, nein, aber sicher bin ich mir nich
> 
> PS guten morgen :]
> MFG Andi / Maltorius



1. Antwort - FullQoute - Sehr gut - RESPEKT! - und dazu noch falsch!

2. Ja sofern ein Druide noch den Questgegenstand hat, ist es natürlich noch möglich.


----------



## Shadow_of_Mystera (27. Januar 2009)

das mount gibts auch nimmer?

oh man -_-


----------



## Coolrambo (27. Januar 2009)

Shadow_of_Mystera schrieb:


> das mount gibts auch nimmer?
> 
> oh man -_-



doch Oo
nachm post auch lesen ob jmd was vor dir geschrieben hat... dann kann man edith vorbeikommen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow_of_Mystera (27. Januar 2009)

Coolrambo schrieb:


> doch Oo
> nachm post auch lesen ob jmd was vor dir geschrieben hat... dann kann man edith vorbeikommen lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jo, b1ubb war mal wieder schneller xD
und edith ist heute nicht bei uns zu besuch ^^


----------



## Supagodzilla (27. Januar 2009)

Solange der Druide noch den Questgegenstand im Inventar hat kann man weiterhin Anzu beschwören. Ob die Druiden jetzt aber immer noch die Questreihe machen können um den Schlüssel zu erhalten weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Dabow (27. Januar 2009)

Man kann den Rabenfürst nichtmehr bekommen ? Wie bitte ?????? Was soll dass denn ? Aber in ZG und Strat die Mounts abfarmen * Klasse Blizzard *


----------



## Alion (27. Januar 2009)

Um hier mal etwas Klarheit in diesen Thred zu bringen.

Das Mount gibt es noch und man bekommt es von einem Zusatzboss in den Heroischen Sethekkhallen.
Du brauchst einen Druiden der noch das Item von der Epischen Questreihe zum erhalten der Epischen Flugform noch hat. Dieser kann der Boss im Raum vor dem Endboss beschwöhren.

Der boss Droppt das Mount dann mit einer nach Buffed: 1.4% Wahrscheinlichkeit.

Loottable
Taktik

gruss Alion


----------



## Dragilu (27. Januar 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> Man kann den Rabenfürst nichtmehr bekommen ? Wie bitte ?????? Was soll dass denn ? Aber in ZG und Strat die Mounts abfarmen * Klasse Blizzard *



Wer lesen kann is klar im Vorteil xD

Man kann ihn noch bekommen ....


----------



## Roostar (27. Januar 2009)

und so enstehen Gerüchte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mittlerweile interessiert viele doch nichtmehr OB man es überhaupt noch kriegne kann, was natürlich möglich ist(!), sondern ob man es solo farmen kann, und selbst das geht..naja jedenfalls als Dudu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw: NEED!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (27. Januar 2009)

tralala

es ist immer wieder lustig wen leute solche sachen fragen

und dan ca 40% der leute irgend einen schrott von sich geben

die mounts dropen seit es sie gibt und nie wurde irgend ein mount das dropt rausgenommen (auser den bären in za)

leute leute leute nur weil sie nicht dropen nach 50x heist es nicht das sie nicht existieren


blizzard wird schon bescheid sagen wen es ein mount nicht mehr geben wird


----------



## Shadow_of_Mystera (27. Januar 2009)

LF Dudu mit Beschwörungsitem ^^


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (27. Januar 2009)

Ich verweise gerne nochmals auf die Seite http://www.warcraftmounts.com/browse/gallery.html

Da sind alle momentan verfügbaren Mounts aufgelistet und ganz unten einige, die nicht mehr erhältlich sind. Und da der Rabenfürst immernoch unter den verfügbaren Mounts steht, bedeutet dies, dass man ihn auch noch bekommen kann.


----------



## Ahramanyu (27. Januar 2009)

Droppt noch, versprochen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pusillin (27. Januar 2009)

bin mir sicher dass es noch zu kriegen ist! blizz hätte das #angekündigt, ähnlich dem za bären..... phönix mount und kara mount verschwinden auch nicht, nur der bär, weil man ihn zu 100% bekommt wenn man timerun schafft, und das ist mirt 80 selbst ne random gruppe denke ich mal kein problem mehr


----------



## Monoecus (27. Januar 2009)

Roostar schrieb:


> und so enstehen Gerüchte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der hat nen Enrage-Timer... Also nicht solo machbar.


----------



## oens (27. Januar 2009)

Monoecus schrieb:


> ... Also nicht solo machbar.




falsch...erst informieren und dann posten...unser gilden-tankdruide hat sich das mount nach ettlichen wipes nach 9mal sololegen gekrallt...kennst ja den spruch: wenn man keine ahnung hat... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monoecus (27. Januar 2009)

oens schrieb:


> falsch...erst informieren und dann posten...unser gilden-tankdruide hat sich das mount nach ettlichen wipes nach 9mal sololegen gekrallt...kennst ja den spruch: wenn man keine ahnung hat...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Naja, ich hab gesehen, wie er groß und rot geworden is...


----------



## Borberat (27. Januar 2009)

Ich farm das Mount gerade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



30 Mal drin kein Drop, aber statistisch müsste es bald soweit sein =)


----------



## Shadow_of_Mystera (27. Januar 2009)

Borberat schrieb:


> Ich farm das Mount gerade
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



na dann, daumen drücken ^^


----------



## Pontifexmax (27. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin Druide mit der damals noch durchgeführten Prequest vor Rabenfürst.

1. Ich hab nach wie vor die Möglichkeit den Zusatzboss jederzeit zu beschwören und auf das Mount zu hoffen. (sehr selten)

2. Mittlerweile kann man die schnelle Flugeule einfach so beim Lehrer lernen - also warum sich noch die Mühe machen mit der Prequest. (es werden also weniger die das können)

3. ergo - Druiden die das gemacht haben können jederzeit mit in die Ini Hero und Ihn beschwören

4. jeder neue Druide muss vorher die Quest machen so lange das noch geht um danach den Zusatzboss beschwören zu können


----------



## Gothic_1234 (27. Januar 2009)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=32768#comments


----------



## Lanyx (7. Februar 2009)

Kann man die questreihe noch anehmen?


----------



## Aratosao (7. Februar 2009)

Guck dir doch einfach mal die Neue Buffed show 124 an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flachtyp (7. Februar 2009)

Behält man als Druide denn dieses item zum Beschwören wenn man den Q beendet, oder darf man den Q nicht beenden ? Meiner ist nämlich  68 ^^.


----------



## Toraka' (7. Februar 2009)

übrigens kann man den auch NACH der qreihe machen, man erhält den beschwörungsstein immer und immer wieder...
da ich leider einer der EINZIGEN (sind echt verdammt wenige) auf dem Server bin die überhaupt schnell fliegen können geschweige denn 30 Minuten + sethekk hero für die qreihe aufzuwenden ist das leider ein wohlbehütetes geheimnis. Btw hat Ahune KEINEN Enragetimer, es sei denn du setzt Damokles' bekannten Paladin (Erfinder des Rads) auf ihn an.


----------



## Turismo (7. Februar 2009)

guck die buffed show an du fischkop xD


----------



## Hishabye (7. Februar 2009)

Wo nehme ich die pre Quest an?


----------



## Nemo84 (7. Februar 2009)

Monoecus schrieb:


> Der hat nen Enrage-Timer... Also nicht solo machbar.



lol, einfach nur lol

den mach ich frühs im halbschlaf mit kaffee und kippe

aber hauptsache was dazu gesagt auch wenn man keine ahnung hat leute gibts


----------



## Stefge (7. Februar 2009)

Ja neuste Buffed folge schaun


----------



## Bodog (7. Februar 2009)

Hallo,



Hishabye schrieb:


> Wo nehme ich die pre Quest an?


 Die Quest nimmst du in Donnerfels beim Druidenlehrer an.
Er bittet dich ihm 5000g zu geben um die eigentliche Questreihe zu starten.




Nemo84 schrieb:


> lol, einfach nur lol
> 
> den mach ich frühs im halbschlaf mit kaffee und kippe
> 
> aber hauptsache was dazu gesagt auch wenn man keine ahnung hat leute gibts


Kommste gerade vom Kindergarten Raid oder?


Mfg Bodog


----------



## Hishabye (7. Februar 2009)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=22924

Ich bin selber Druidin und wollte mir den Rabenfürsten gerne besorgen.

Hab mal bei Buffed durchgestöbert und habe die pre Q gefunden

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=22924

Jetzt bin mal dahin geflogen und die gibt keine Q ab.

Ich weiss das man für die epische Flugform keine Q-reihe mehr machen muss, 
da man diese für 5000 Gold kaufen kann.

Nun ist die Frage, komm ich sonst wie an den Raben dran? -.-


----------



## Hishabye (7. Februar 2009)

Bodog schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Die Quest nimmst du in Donnerfels beim Druidenlehrer an.
> Er bittet dich ihm 5000g zu geben um die eigentliche Questreihe zu starten.
> ...



Ich bin aber eine Nachtelfe..heisst das ich muss nach Darnassus?


----------



## Bodog (7. Februar 2009)

Hallo,



Hishabye schrieb:


> Nun ist die Frage, komm ich sonst wie an den Raben dran? -.-



Entwerder du findest noch einen Druiden der die Questreihe zur hälfte gemacht hat und der geht dann mit dir Sethek (Hero)
Und wie ich eben gelesen habe kann man den Gegenstand öfters verwenden was sicher nicht stimmt.

Mfg Bodog


----------



## Bodog (7. Februar 2009)

Hallo,



Hishabye schrieb:


> Ich bin aber eine Nachtelfe..heisst das ich muss nach Darnassus?



Ja, dann musst du nach Darnassus.

Mfg Bodog


----------



## Hishabye (7. Februar 2009)

Bodog schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Beim Druidenlehrer kann ich nichts erlernern -.-


----------



## Lanyx (7. Februar 2009)

Man KANN das ding zu 100% öfters benutzen :/ war mit dem selben dudu damals öfters dort


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (7. Februar 2009)

@ Blubb in deiner signatur.. ist das "gekröse" vor dem Buchstaben B in dem bild ein leicht unkenntlich gemachtes hakenkreuz?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mighty_Gamer (7. Februar 2009)

Hishabye schrieb:


> Beim Druidenlehrer kann ich nichts erlernern -.-



Die Questreihe wurde mit 3.0.2(wenn der so hieß) rausgenommen....
Um das Mount zu bekommen musst du einen Dudu finden der die Q Reihe gemacht als
sie noch zur Verfügung stand.

mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Joey_Thefirst (7. Februar 2009)

So um mal den Nebel der verwirrtheit zu legen:
Ein Druide der die epische Q-Reihe abgeschlossen hat kann immer noch den Boss beschwören PUNKT
Das item ist immer noch im Schlüsselbund vorhanden!
Die Questreihe KONNTE man in der Mondlichtung beim Druiden Lehrer annehmen! Ob es jetzt noch so ist weiß ich nicht
Ally und Horde gehen also zur Mondlichtung zum Dudu lehrer

tante Edith sprach: Thx @ vorposter dann hat sich das mit der reihe erledigt


----------



## lord just (7. Februar 2009)

Mighty_Gamer schrieb:


> Die Questreihe wurde mit 3.0.2(wenn der so hieß) rausgenommen....
> Um das Mount zu bekommen musst du einen Dudu finden der die Q Reihe gemacht als
> sie noch zur Verfügung stand.
> 
> ...




die questreihe wurde nicht entfernt sondern man braucht sie nicht mehr für die epische fluggestallt. damals war es so, dass wenn man sich den epischen flugskill gekaut hat noch die questreihe machen musste für die epische flugform. jetzt kann man sich die epische flugform mit lvl71 beim lehrer kaufen, wenn man den epischen reitskill hat.

die questreihe gibt es aber noch immer so wie es auch noch immer die hexer und pala quest fürs mount gibt, die man aber auch nicht mehr machen muss.

wenn man sich als druide also den epischen reitskill gekauft hat, dann kann man noch immer die quest für die epische flugform annehmen und das selbst, wenn man die epische flugform schon erlernt hat.


----------



## rwer (7. Februar 2009)

Mighty_Gamer schrieb:


> Die Questreihe wurde mit 3.0.2(wenn der so hieß) rausgenommen....
> Um das Mount zu bekommen musst du einen Dudu finden der die Q Reihe gemacht als
> sie noch zur Verfügung stand.



Falsch. Die Questreihe existiert nach wie vor. Auch "nachwachsende" Druiden können sie noch machen (und somit den Mondstein bekommen). Hat erst vor wenigen Tagen eine Druidin in unserer Gilde gemacht, weil sie eben nicht so dröge sein wollte, sich einfach die Flugestalt mit 71 beim Lehrer zu holen.

Zuerst kauft man sich als Druide (70) für 5000 Öre den schnellen Flugskill, danach geht man zum Lehrer und startet die Questreihe. Man macht die Questreihe und wird zum Schluß in die Sethekkhallen heroisch geschickt, Anzu zu töten.
Hat man das alles erledigt, bekommt man seine schnelle Fluggestalt und kann sich anschließend wieder einen Mondstein abholen, um Anzu wieder und wieder und wieder zu beschwören. So lange, bis das Mount droppt.

HTH
rwer

Edit: Mist, da war einer schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Werfloh (7. Februar 2009)

Ich hatte ja damals das Glück, dass ich Anzu nur 2x besuchen musste um ihn zum Mitkommen zu überreden. Aber wäre es nicht schon alles geklärt, hätte ich bestätigen können, dass er noch droppt, da ihn ne Bekannte letzte Woche bekommen hat^^


----------



## Black Cat (7. Februar 2009)

zusammenfassung:

1. quest ist kein muß mehr für die epic form.
2. quest gibts es immer noch!
3. auch den encounter + des mount gibt es noch!
4. man kann sich entweder die epic form direckt beim trainer kaufen oder man kann auch die questreihe machen, beides führt zum gleichen ziel.

jetzt sollten aber absolut keine fragen mehr offen bleiben.


----------



## Pontifexmax (8. Februar 2009)

Pontifexmax schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin Druide mit der damals noch durchgeführten Prequest vor Rabenfürst.
> 
> ...



___________________________________________________________

So, nachdem ich die neuen Links hier gesichtet habe ist mir aufgefallen das noch immer nicht alle richtig recherchieren zum Thema Druidenrabe.
Es gab vor längerer Zeit mal nen Thread wo alles ausführlich besprochen wurde, ich hab auch meinen Senf damals abgegeben, bitte für euch der Link schaut hier

http://wow.ingame.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=133073

Zusammenfassung hab ich ja schon geschrieben. Ergänzung:

5. Jeder Druide der die Quest abgeschlossen hat kann selbstverständlich die Hero Ini allein rein sich durchschleichen und hinten nur den Rabengott beschwören - sofern er dass denn will und kann (LvL80 wär nicht schlecht dazu)

6. Der genaue Ablauf der Quest, zumindest für Allianzseite, steht beim Link

So,jetzt müsste aber nun endlich alles klar sein dazu.

Grüsse
Obsidian vom Obsidianorden /Norgannon


----------



## Gandariel-BH (6. April 2009)

An alle die Farmen und es Dropt net ! Ein paar aufmunternde Worte und Tipps:

Unsere Kombi Schurke und Resto Druide !
Dauer für 2x Rabenfürsten > 2 Monate

Am Sonntag 29.3.09 der erste BOAAAAAAH das wurde aber auch mal Zeit XD !
und heute 6.4.09 direkt der nächste drop.

Ich kann also allen nur empfehlen es weiter zu versuchen, wir waren auch schon am verzweifeln.

Tipps: Wir haben immer unser festes Ritual gehabt.
Druide Invitet den Schurken. 
Lootrecht: Plündern als Grp.
Druide betritt zuerst die Ini. 
Druide hittet zuerst den Boss. 
Druide Lootet. 

Ich weiss net obs was hilft aber wir wollten halt ein Ding machen.

Ich hoffe ich hab euch wieder Hoffnung gemacht

Euer Gandariel


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. April 2009)

Gandariel-BH schrieb:


> Tipps: Wir haben immer unser festes Ritual gehabt.
> Druide Invitet den Schurken.
> Lootrecht: Plündern als Grp.
> Druide betritt zuerst die Ini.
> ...



Wir tanzen immer erst einmal links rum dann rechts rum im Kreis  dann bespucken wir uns gegenseitig und es lootet der dessen Charname grade eine Linie mit Venus bildet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oens (14. Juni 2009)

frage hat sich auf dieser seite selbst beantwortet...kann also gelöscht werden


----------



## Locaros (14. Juni 2009)

Mighty_Gamer schrieb:


> Die Questreihe wurde mit 3.0.2(wenn der so hieß) rausgenommen....
> Um das Mount zu bekommen musst du einen Dudu finden der die Q Reihe gemacht als
> sie noch zur Verfügung stand.
> 
> ...




So ein Blödsinn! 
Ich habe die Questreihe für Epic-Flugform erst gestern gestartet. 
Man muß zum Reitlehrer und Reiten 300 für 5.000 Gold kaufen. 
Dann gehst nach Zangarmarschen, in die Zuflucht des Cenarius. Da steht am Mondbrunnen nen Bursche, der dir die StartQ für die Reihe gibt.


----------



## ScreamSchrei (14. Juni 2009)

Locaros schrieb:


> So ein Blödsinn!
> Ich habe die Questreihe für Epic-Flugform erst gestern gestartet.
> Man muß zum Reitlehrer und Reiten 300 für 5.000 Gold kaufen.
> Dann gehst nach Zangarmarschen, in die Zuflucht des Cenarius. Da steht am Mondbrunnen nen Bursche, der dir die StartQ für die Reihe gibt.



Hab meinem Druiden auch nach 3.1 das Item geholt. Die Questreihe geht immer noch problemlos.


----------



## Mobmap (14. Juni 2009)

Monoecus schrieb:


> wie er groß und rot geworden is...


sicher das das nicht dein alter war der sauer wurde weil du zulange gezockt hast?^^
naja aber der boss hat definitiv kein enrage timer hab gerade mit nem druiden aus meiner gilde 20min auf die fresse hauen lassen vom boss und er wurde nicht rot sondern ist zum schluss fast an den dornen verreckt^^


----------



## Senseless6666 (14. Juni 2009)

oens schrieb:


> frage hat sich auf dieser seite selbst beantwortet...kann also gelöscht werden



Totengräber..


----------



## Anburak-G (14. Juni 2009)

Das "Time-Event" Mounts irgendwann rausgenommen werden ist irgendwo klar, ZA mit ner Gruppe 80ger ist gar kein Problem....

Der Drache aus HdZ 4 wird beeim nächsten Addon sicher auch rausgenommen.


----------



## xandy (14. Juni 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> @ Blubb in deiner signatur.. ist das "gekröse" vor dem Buchstaben B in dem bild ein leicht unkenntlich gemachtes hakenkreuz?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Eine äußerst blühende Fantasie.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was du alles siehst.


----------



## Ezralia (15. Juni 2009)

noch ein kleiner tipp für die anzu farmer die nicht selber druiden sind und das mit einem machen, dieser sollte bis zum letzten boss und diesen umhauen. nun ist eine tür geöffnet und ihr müsst euch nciht durch die ganze ini kloppen. schurken können ntürlich gern mitschleichen


----------



## STAR1988 (15. Juni 2009)

Arnilein schrieb:


> guten morgen leutz hoff das ein paar von euch scho wach sind
> wollt ma fragen ob man das mount ´´Rabenfürst´´ noch kriegen kann ?
> thx für die hilfe im vorraus
> 
> ...



ja droppt noch.


----------



## Alpax (15. Juni 2009)

bin zusammen mit nem ele schami aus meiner gilde rein .. zu 2t natürlich garkein problem .. und beim ersten mal gleich gedropt ... ich habs schon .. jetzt muss ich fairer weise noch solang mit bis der schami auch hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## STAR1988 (15. Juni 2009)

Hishabye schrieb:


> Beim Druidenlehrer kann ich nichts erlernern -.-



Voraussetzung is das du das normale fliegen gelernt hast. Dann geh mal nich zum Lehrer in deiner Hauptstadt sondern zur Mondlichtung da sollte es klappen.


----------



## ScreamSchrei (15. Juni 2009)

STAR1988 schrieb:


> Voraussetzung is das du das normale fliegen gelernt hast. Dann geh mal nich zum Lehrer in deiner Hauptstadt sondern zur Mondlichtung da sollte es klappen.



Naja.. in Darnassus kann man (warum auch immer) die schnelle Flugform nicht lernen. Der Lehrer in SW hat sie jedoch.. bin mal gespannt wann Blizzard das auffällt und ändert. Wobei.. sind 2 Patches rum seitdem ich meins geholt hab.. vll ham sie das ja gefixed.


----------



## Nexus.X (15. Juni 2009)

Juten Nabend (oder sow ... )

Da es hier dutzende verschiedene Antworten zum Questgeber gab hätte ich jetzt gerne nochmal eine anständige Aussage, da mein Druide bald das passende Level hat und ich die Fluggestalt auch per Quest erlernen möchte.

Reitskill für 5000g gekauft !
-> Wo krieg ich dann die Quest her? (Bisher kam mal Mondlichtung, dann auf einmal Darnassus, irgendwo auch Sturmwind ... Ach ja, Zangarmarschen vergessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Danke schonmal

MfG Nex  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Girderia (15. Juni 2009)

zangarmarschen ist definitiv richtig, er hat die quest aber erst wenn du bereits den erforderlichen reitskill hast


----------



## RaRHunter (15. Juni 2009)

geht alles noch! Mußt eben die Questreihe machen wenn du ein Druiden hast und er kann ihn immer wieder beschwören.... Hab ihn gestern bevor ich off ging mit mein Druiden Twink bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  nach dem 3.run! Bin eben ein Lucker ^^

Link zur Questreihe   http://die-erben-hyperboreas.de/51.html


----------



## Pontifexmax (15. Juni 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Juten Nabend (oder sow ... )
> 
> Da es hier dutzende verschiedene Antworten zum Questgeber gab hätte ich jetzt gerne nochmal eine anständige Aussage, da mein Druide bald das passende Level hat und ich die Fluggestalt auch per Quest erlernen möchte.
> 
> ...



Nun denn dann will ich Dir mal den ultimativen Link Senden. In diesem Post wirst du auch einige Anmerkungen von mir finden.
Viel Spass

http://wow.ingame.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=133073

Edit: Nur zur Vervollständigung - der Post zu dem der Link führt wurde natürlich vor WoLK erstellt als man noch ne Gruppe brauchte um an den Rabenfürst zu kommen. Mittlerweile schleicht man sich als Druide solo rein und macht nur noch den Rabenfürst - also das Beschwören - eliminieren und looten


----------



## Rygel (21. Juli 2009)

ich habe die Q-reihe soweit  fertig, dass ich nur noch in die sethekkhallen muss um den boss zu beschwören und zu legen. leider fehlts mir noch an rum beim unteren viertel um die instanz auf hero spielen zu können.

könnte mittlerweile auch die epische flugform beim lehrer kaufen. kann ich das tun und dann trotzdem noch die Q-reihe in der instanz zu ende machen? kann ich, obwohl ich die flugform schon habe, den boss immer wieder beschwören?


----------



## Freakypriest (21. Juli 2009)

Rygel schrieb:


> ich habe die Q-reihe soweit fertig, dass ich nur noch in die sethekkhallen muss um den boss zu beschwören und zu legen. leider fehlts mir noch an rum beim unteren viertel um die instanz auf hero spielen zu können.
> 
> könnte mittlerweile auch die epische flugform beim lehrer kaufen. kann ich das tun und dann trotzdem noch die Q-reihe in der instanz zu ende machen? kann ich, obwohl ich die flugform schon habe, den boss immer wieder beschwören?




erstens du musst epic fliegen lernen um die neue form zu benutzen.
und ja kannst so oft wie du willst beschwören


----------



## Gierdre (21. Juli 2009)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> erstens du musst epic fliegen lernen um die neue form zu benutzen.
> und ja kannst so oft wie du willst beschwören



Hm um Missverständnisse vorzubeugen. Du musst das epische Fliegen beim Lehrer lernen und ganz normal die 5000 Gold zahlen. Dann kannst Du auch die schnelle Flugform. Die Questreihe ist also eigentlich völlig unnötig. Aber wenn Du sie machst, bekommst Du einen Heldentat-Erfolg "Schnelle Fluggestalt - Die Druidenquest zum Erlernen einer schnellen Fluggestalt abgeschlossen." und Du kannst beliebig oft den Rabengott beschwören, da das dazu benötigte Item, dann bei den Schlüsseln liegt. Also ja, Du kannst die Questreihe noch beenden! Es ist etwas verwirrend, aber besser hat Blizz das wohl nicht hingekriegt.


----------



## Rygel (21. Juli 2009)

danke. die 5000 G habe ich schon gezahlt. erst dann ließ sich ja die Q-reihe starten. der 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist auch schon an meinem schlüsselbund. wenn ich die den boss das erste mal lege und die Q abgebe bekomme ich den dauerhaft, richtig?


----------



## Silmarilli (21. Juli 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> @ Blubb in deiner signatur.. ist das "gekröse" vor dem Buchstaben B in dem bild ein leicht unkenntlich gemachtes hakenkreuz?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die drogen will ich auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

- 
Mount droppt noch 
Mount kann immer noch nicht fliegen
Questreihe kann erst gestartet werden wenn man schnelles fliegen gelernt hat

was ich noch nicht herausgefunden habe
ob die Questreihe noch gestartet werden kann wenn man schon die epische Fluggestalt hat.

und nachdem hier immer noch die spannendsten Geschichten kursieren. Hat ein Druide die Questreihe beendet für die Epische Fluggestalt ... das beinhaltet das töten von Anzu der Rabengott in den Sethekhallen. Darf er nach beendigung der Questreihe das Item behalten mit dem er immer und immer wieder diesen (halb?)Gott beschwören kann.

das mit dem solo-farmen ... hmm das müßt ich mal ausprobieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg sily


----------



## Gierdre (21. Juli 2009)

Rygel schrieb:


> danke. die 5000 G habe ich schon gezahlt. erst dann ließ sich ja die Q-reihe starten. der
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 Ja, völlig richtig!


----------



## Maxugon (21. Juli 2009)

Arnilein schrieb:


> guten morgen leutz hoff das ein paar von euch scho wach sind
> wollt ma fragen ob man das mount ´´Rabenfürst´´ noch kriegen kann ?
> thx für die hilfe im vorraus
> 
> ...


Positiv , ist noch möglich!


----------



## Rygel (21. Juli 2009)

heißen dank. die schnelle fluggestalt habe ich soeben für 17G vom trainer gekauft. nun heißt es ruf farmen für regelmäßige hero-runs...


----------



## Natsumee (21. Juli 2009)

Maxugon schrieb:


> Positiv , ist noch möglich!



*hust*

den Beitrag den du Zitiert hast ist ein halbes Jahr alt


----------



## 100% NOOOOB (21. Juli 2009)

ich glaube die q reihe von den dudus ist jetzt freiwillig also mann kann die estalt beim lehrer lernen oder die q reihe machen aber da bruchste gute kontakte als icht dudu den zu bkommen =P 
oder du bezahlst ihm schnelles fliegen^^


----------



## PewPewPew (21. Juli 2009)

aber das mount selber droppt er pro kugel nur 1 mal oder?
da war ja auch noch irgendwas


----------



## danksager (21. Juli 2009)

nein selbst wenn der fürst gedropt ist kannst du ihn mit der kugel wieder beschwören hatte meinen nach dem 4 tag und nun farm ich schon fast ein halbes jahr an noch mal einem rum für meinen kleinen baum höllisch miese droprate kann ich nur sagen ich glaub 0,01%


----------



## Igoar85 (21. Juli 2009)

Also den Rabenfürst gibbet noch laut nen GM, mit dem ich vor 3 Tagen gesprochen habe. Habe die Questreihe auch gemacht (freiwillig) und farme nun mit meiner Stammgrp (3 Leute) diesen täglich. Leider bisher noch kein Erfolg. Und wenn wir den endlich alle haben, haben wir uns entschlossen, täglich 1 Spieler gegen einen gewissen obolus mitzunehmen. z.B. Pro run 10 Gold oder so. Und sollte das Mount dann droppen, gehört es 100% ihm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kleines TG nebenbei für 15 minuten arbeit. Und der Betrag müsste dann jedesmal entrichtet werden, wenn der Spieler mit möchte. vllt hat er ja riesen Glück und zahlt beim 1. run 10 g und bekommt das Mount direkt. Wenn er Pesch hat, zahlt er 1000 Gold und hat es immer noch nicht. Reine Glückssache eben.


----------



## Takius (21. Juli 2009)

Supagodzilla schrieb:


> Solange der Druide noch den Questgegenstand im Inventar hat kann man weiterhin Anzu beschwören. Ob die Druiden jetzt aber immer noch die Questreihe machen können um den Schlüssel zu erhalten weiß ich nicht.



Vor knapp 6 Wochen konnten sie es noch, da ist mein Druide 70 geworden und hat sie gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


( http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-achievem...&cn=Naroeno unter Heldentaten ;'D)

@Igoar85:
Na ihr seid ja Human unterwegs o_O' Bei uns gehen Beträge um die 30k übern Tisch...


----------



## Igoar85 (21. Juli 2009)

> Na ihr seid ja Human unterwegs o_O' Bei uns gehen Beträge um die 30k übern Tisch...



ok oO 30 k istn bisschen viel.....Ka wieviel die anderen dudu´s verlangen, meine grp will nicht viel. Und denke mal die 30 k sind dafür, das man solange mitgehen kann, bis er droppt. Pro run wäre es ja schon fast unbezahlbar. Bei uns zahlt man dann täglich die summe, bis er net mehr will, pleite ist oder aber das mount hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pereace2010 (21. Juli 2009)

1. Das Mount kann man 100% noch farmen, sofern ein Druide die Quest zur epischen Fluggestalt gemacht hat. (Damals in BC musste man das noch)
2. Man kann das mount Prima solofarmen, zumindestens als Feral. Ich war als ich 80 war ca. 20 mal drin wenn nicht mehr und vor 2 Wochen war ich noch mit einem Freund drin. Da ist es nach 5 Runs gedroppt.

Ob man die Questreihe jetzt noch machen kann weiss ich nicht. Ich habe aber gehört das man sie noch machen kann als Druide. 

So long Traugott  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oens (21. Juli 2009)

Traugott_Dudu schrieb:


> 1. Das Mount kann man 100% noch farmen, sofern ein Druide die Quest zur epischen Fluggestalt gemacht hat. (Damals in BC musste man das noch)
> 2. Man kann das mount Prima solofarmen, zumindestens als Feral. Ich war als ich 80 war ca. 20 mal drin wenn nicht mehr und vor 2 Wochen war ich noch mit einem Freund drin. Da ist es nach 5 Runs gedroppt.
> 
> Ob man die Questreihe jetzt noch machen kann weiss ich nicht. Ich habe aber gehört das man sie noch machen kann als Druide.
> ...




1. richtig. man muss immernoch die questreihe machen da man ja den mondstein braucht um den rabenfürsten beschwören zu können

2. als eule und selbst als baum kann man anzu solo farmen (ohne zu sterben...dauert nur länger)...ich gehe jedenfalls mittlerweile jeden abend den ich on bin mit meiner eule ALLEINE in die sethekkhallen (und ich bin nicht imba-equipped)...wer fragen dazu hat oder nen "tip" braucht kann mich gerne hier oder ingame anschreiben


----------



## Ephilio (9. September 2009)

Die Questreihe geht immer noch, ja. Ist zwar einiges zu fliegen, aber ist echt schön zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab das Questitem auch noch.
Char: Caoimhé
Server: Nozdormu

Wer kann kann sich mir gerne anschließen - bitte nur Schurken oder Druiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War bis jetzt 2x drin, hatte aber kein Glück!


----------



## Minøtaurus (9. September 2009)

Nach der 2. Seite hab ich aufgehört zu lesen, aber wie schon einige sagten, kann man sich das Questitem jedesmal wieder holen. Ich selbst hab ihn Solo geschafft, aber erst nach dem 4. od 5. mal und nem kleinen SDK Buff kA warum...


----------



## PitbullStylez (9. September 2009)

Monoecus schrieb:


> Der hat nen Enrage-Timer... Also nicht solo machbar.




Wie mich die Besserwisser aufregen die zu low sind & nach 2 Wipes weggelaufen sind weil sie keinen Skill haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hagriel (9. September 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Wir tanzen immer erst einmal links rum dann rechts rum im Kreis  dann bespucken wir uns gegenseitig und es lootet der dessen Charname grade eine Linie mit Venus bildet.



*japs* 
Sauerstoff.. man reiche mir Sauuuerstooooff.......
*hechel*


----------



## normansky (9. September 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> 1. Antwort - FullQoute - Sehr gut - RESPEKT! - und dazu noch falsch!
> 
> 2. Ja sofern ein Druide noch den Questgegenstand hat, ist es natürlich noch möglich.



Man man man... wie kann man nur so viele Jahre lang so viel Mist schreiben... 
Als ich am Anfang meinen ersten Account hier erstellte war von dir nur Müll zu lesen und das selbe machst du immer noch... großschnäuziges Gelaber ohne Sinn und Zweck...


----------



## BalianTorres (9. September 2009)

normansky schrieb:


> Man man man... wie kann man nur so viele Jahre lang so viel Mist schreiben...
> Als ich am Anfang meinen ersten Account hier erstellte war von dir nur Müll zu lesen und das selbe machst du immer noch... großschnäuziges Gelaber ohne Sinn und Zweck...



Dir ist schon klar das der post von dem Honk schon über ein halbes Jahr her ist und er mittlerweile hier gar nicht mehr aktiv sein Schwachsinn unters Volk bringt?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (9. September 2009)

Monoecus schrieb:


> Der hat nen Enrage-Timer... Also nicht solo machbar.




größte Witz hier.


----------



## Leviathan666 (9. September 2009)

Ja, der Rabenfürst ist auch noch da.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. September 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Wir tanzen immer erst einmal links rum dann rechts rum im Kreis  dann bespucken wir uns gegenseitig und es lootet der dessen Charname grade eine Linie mit Venus bildet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


XD ich verreck vor lachen!


----------



## Albra (10. September 2009)

anzu bietet mir schon tee an weil ich jeden tag vorbei komm.. nur mitkommen wollt er bisher nie.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 blöder nesthockenbleiber der.. schlimmer als ne glucke auf eiern..
seit 80 anfangs zu 3. dann 2. und am ende immer alleine rein weils schneller geht

nya dafür hab ich heut abend den ferrari unter den mounts bekommen XD haben nur blaue und rote gefehlt und beide sind gedropt ^^


----------



## Flachtyp (10. September 2009)

War mit meinem Feral nun auch 44 mal drin, aber bisher kein Luck gehabt :-(.

BTW mit meinem Dudu war ich noch nie in einer Nordend-hero-ini. Ich habe als Bär gut 28K life. Ich bin in all den 44 Versuchen NIE beim fight gegen Anzu gestorben, auch nicht beim ersten mal. Man kann vorher beim trash sterben wenn man nicht aufpasst, das ist mMn keine Schande. Video angeguckt wie man des soloed und einfach nachgemacht :-).


----------



## Albra (10. September 2009)

beim trash stirbste aber auch nur wenn dich die propheten in die nächste gruppe fearen und du nicht abbrechen kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flachtyp (11. September 2009)

Ja das fear ist ein wichtiger Faktor. Kommt dann auch noch Pech hinzu, und in einer Gruppe mit 2 Propheten klappt fear oft(also man widersteht nie), macht man halt eine relativ lange Zeit keinen Schaden sondern steckt nur ein. Dann kanns auch eng werden.


----------



## DerMilchmann (11. September 2009)

"Dermilchmann" - horde - blackmoore - geht mit euch da rein und hilft nicht-dudus kosten: 20g pro run


----------



## TE2RA (11. September 2009)

DerMilchmann schrieb:


> "Dermilchmann" - horde - blackmoore - geht mit euch da rein und hilft nicht-dudus kosten: 20g pro run



find ich iwie lächerlich...?


----------



## Albra (11. September 2009)

Flachtyp schrieb:


> Ja das fear ist ein wichtiger Faktor. Kommt dann auch noch Pech hinzu, und in einer Gruppe mit 2 Propheten klappt fear oft(also man widersteht nie), macht man halt eine relativ lange Zeit keinen Schaden sondern steckt nur ein. Dann kanns auch eng werden.



hmm fear kommt meiste wenn die mobs zwischen 50-20% life haben machst zuerst eh die propheten platt
  dottest noch schön mit aufshclitzen das, wenn doch mal nen fear durchgeht trotzdem schaden drauf bleibt
-hab aber extra nen schmuck (siehe profil)fürs fearabbrechen drin und dann hat man ja auch noch den berserker der ebenfalls abbricht
beides leistet einem da wirklich gute dienste wenns mal ganz blöd kommt

anzu selbst ist nur insofern ein problem das er zu langsam zuschlägt und ich daher immer die wut schneller aufbrauche als reinbekomme und teilweise mit autohit durch muss.. grad mitten im bersirausch ne ärgerliche sache wenn der ungenutzt austickt daher nutz ich ihn meist nach der ersten stunphase wo einen die vögel so schön hochschaukeln
auch beim wutanfall zwischendrin nimmt man bei dem großen dicken kaum mehr schaden


----------



## Ralf Wiggum (11. September 2009)

Das Item kann man soweit ich weiß immer wieder vom Qsgeber holen wie bei der Palaepicmountqs!
Also das Problem liegt nicht dort sondern daran dass der nur für Druiden solo machbar ist!

Frage: Muss man das im HEromodus machen um den Boss zu beschwören?


----------



## oens (12. September 2009)

Ralf schrieb:


> Frage: Muss man das im HEromodus machen um den Boss zu beschwören?



Antwort: kurz und knapp: jap


----------



## Apple1337 (18. September 2009)

Hi leute,
Also ich bin Paladin will aber trotzdem dieses mount haben, da sich dafür aber wohl kaum n drui finden lässt der mit mir mitkommt, den vogel summont und wieder abhaut geht es denn auch anders?

ein guter kollege von mir spielt drui... ich geh mit diesem char in eine party, gehe mit seinem und meinem char in die ini rein... danach logge ich auf seinen char, stell plündern auf "Freeloot" und solo mit dem drui den boss... und wenn das mount dann irgendwann ma droppt logg ich wieder auf meinen pala, kämpf mich bis zum toten boss durch und loote ihn... denkfehler oder würde das gehen?


----------



## Leviathan666 (18. September 2009)

Dein Char muss am Bosskampf teilnehmen.


----------



## Eysenbeiss (18. September 2009)

Mit zwei Rechnern, oder einem und zweimal WoW gestartet ginge es, is aber stressig, das kann ich dir definitiv sagen ;-)


----------



## oens (18. September 2009)

Apple1337 schrieb:


> ein guter kollege von mir spielt drui...


wenn es ein guter kollege ist wird er dir auch helfen und nicht das mount weglooten...oder teilt ihr euch einen account und könnt nicht gleichzeitig on?


----------



## Apple1337 (18. September 2009)

nene sind 2 verschiedene accs aber er spielt zurzeit weniger und ich hab halt seine acc daten und kann auch auf ihn loggen...

joar und 2x wow starten hält leider mein rechner nicht aus ^^... der is schon bei 1x völlig ausgelastet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ka noch ne idee wär... selbes prinzip also mit beiden chars rein... auf drui loggen und mit dem den boss legen... wenn das mount dann droppt auch mit drui looten und n ticket schreiben von wegen "der pala hatte disco während bossfight und das item wollte eig er"... wär das möglich?


----------



## oens (18. September 2009)

das haut glaube auch nit hin...abgesehen davon ist das dropglück für den rabenfürsten schon der hammer...ich habe seit dem letzten patch anzu ca 60 mal gelegt (zumindest sagt mir das mein addon) ohne das mount zu bekommen...die unzähligen male vorher kann ich leider nichtmehr nachvollziehen..."einfacher" wäre es wenn du dir einen druiden verpflichtest der das mount schon hat...gib ihm gold oder whatever...begleite ihn evtl in aktuelle instanzen als gegenzug...oder verpflichte deinen kumpel für die 15 minuten jeden abend :-)


----------



## alburak (18. September 2009)

wo wird anzu denn mitgezählt?
ich dachte nur ikiss wird gezählt und den muss man ja nicht zwangsläufig killen um anzu zu holen?


----------



## Flipmoby (19. Oktober 2009)

Bei manchen antworten sowie fragen verdreht es ein ja den Magen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab 2 Seiten gelesen und habe nur Kopf geschüttelt..zum Glück sind dann doch noch Infos drin die einen weiter helfen!! Ich werde mich heute um den Raben kümmern,da erst vor nen monat 80 geworden und die Raben Q gestern abgeschlossen + ollen Ruf auf wohlwollend bringen^^evtl hab ich es übersehen/lesen aber als Eule Katze Bär scheint da egal zu sein?!? Bei item lvl 245^^ liegt der wohl schon beim angucken?!


----------



## Raxon22 (19. Oktober 2009)

ich würde sagen wenn eine dudu die flugquest hat müsste es gehn
nur ich die fluggetsalt kann man ja etz beim lehrer lernen 
also weiss ich es ned 100%ig


----------



## Mupflu heilt dich nicht (19. Oktober 2009)

Man braucht die abgeschlossene Quest, denn da bekommt man das Questitem, mit dem man Anzu beschwören kann. Dieses Item ist im Schlüsselbund.

Ich habe mit meinem Freund (Schurke) gut die letzten 8 Woche jeden Tag die 15 Minuten investiert, um den Rabenfürsten zu legen. Das ging meist relativ gut, wenn ich in Bäumchenform geholfen habe... Letzten Mittwoch droppte er endlich und natürlich gewann er. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Egal, weiter geht's...


----------



## oens (20. Oktober 2009)

alburak schrieb:


> wo wird anzu denn mitgezählt?
> ich dachte nur ikiss wird gezählt und den muss man ja nicht zwangsläufig killen um anzu zu holen?




ich weiss nicht genau welches addon mir das indirekt anzeigt (ich vermute mal entweder "Informant" oder "Atlasloot")
anzu droppt ja bei jedem legen die marken und mir zeigt das addon an wieviele von den marken bei anzu geholt wurden...zumindest seit ich dieses addon habe...

@Flipmoby
als bäumchen geht das auch ganz alleine...halt nur mit trick 17...da anzu doch recht heftige kellen schlägt glaube ich auch nicht das man als reiner kater/katze im offenen kampf wirklich gut abschneidet...als bär klappt das einwandfrei mit ein wenig übung und entsprechendem...
wesentlich einfacher ist´s wenn du einen freund mitnimmst und den heilst...schnellste run war bei mir mit einem DK an der front von ini betreten bis anzu down 11 minuten und ca 30 sekunden (abgelesen am ablaufendem MDW) und exakt 44 minuten alleine in eulen- oder baumskillung (allerdings mit trick 17...ohne hatte ich mit meinem gear 0 chance)

zur zeit ist mein druide aber auf halde und ich bin am twinken


----------



## Flipmoby (20. Oktober 2009)

Gestern halt ma getestet wie oben geschrieben...alleine macht es kaum Spaß..dauert auch ein wenig.,die Sache mit dem durchschleichen ilkiss down machen und Kumpel ran holen find ich ganz gut(Tür halt auf) wird dann nächsten male genauso gemacht...nur den Raum halb frei machen und den Boss zur tür ziehen war keine gute Idee,..die kleinen Falken bringen die restlichen Mobs des Raum mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 melde mich dann irgendwann,wenn das ding gedroppt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch an alle andern viel Glück


----------



## NurNeEule (20. Oktober 2009)

Ich farme an Anzu seit einigen Wochen täglich im alleingang, bisher nur lootpech.

Als Bär mit voll Naxx 25 Tank-Equip Nonset in 25min.
Mit bischen Katzen statt Tanksachen und 2 8ter Setteilen jetzt in 20min.

Stressfreie Sache, solange man nicht schläft ^^

Durchschleichen und Raum Putzen von den 5 Gruppen dauert am längsten und ist am nervigsten.
Anzu selber dauert nur Minuten.

Ich habs als Eule versucht, man wird furchbar verdroschen, macht keinen Schaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und keinen Spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gruss
Federviech

Edit: mehr infos


----------



## Ephilio (23. November 2009)

So isses, die 5 Gruppen sind wirklich das schlimmste an der Sache, hatte zum Teil alle 5 am A**** weil die mich andauernd gefeart haben :-(

Hab's auch immer so gemacht: durschschleichen, den Raum clearen, Anzu legen, fertig :-)

Letzten Freitag hab ich's dann endlich bekommen - war. ca. der 70-80te Run (hab aufgehört mit zu zählen).

Der Aufwand hat sich mehr als gelohnt. Super geiles Mount!

Liebe Grüße & viel Erfolg beim Farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (23. November 2009)

btw .. Der Rabenfürst ist hässlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber ich guck grad auf dieser Mountseite und was seh Ich ? =) 

http://www.warcraftmounts.com/mounts/magicrooster.php





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist das Vieh geil ! NEEEEEEEED ^^ Leider sind die Preise bei Ebay mal wieder unter aller Sau :/


----------



## MoonFrost (23. November 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> btw .. Der Rabenfürst ist hässlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das ding gibts jetzt aber auch schon ewig.


----------



## Rabaz (23. November 2009)

Borberat schrieb:


> Ich farm das Mount gerade
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nein


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (23. November 2009)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> das ding gibts jetzt aber auch schon ewig.




Aber noch nie gesehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bitte entschuldige ^^


----------



## schmetti (23. November 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> Man kann den Rabenfürst nichtmehr bekommen ? Wie bitte ?????? Was soll dass denn ? Aber in ZG und Strat die Mounts abfarmen * Klasse Blizzard *



Wenn du Lesen könntest, könnte man auch über dich mal *KLASSE DABOW* Sagen ^^ aber so bleibt nur zu Sagen erst Lesen dann Denken und wenn dabei was rauskommt kannst du Eventuell Schreiben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (23. November 2009)

schmetti schrieb:


> Wenn du Lesen könntest, könnte man auch über dich mal *KLASSE DABOW* Sagen ^^ aber so bleibt nur zu Sagen erst Lesen dann Denken und wenn dabei was rauskommt kannst du Eventuell Schreiben...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



na ja, du bist auch nicht besser... der post von ihm war im januar.


----------



## schmetti (23. November 2009)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> na ja, du bist auch nicht besser... der post von ihm war im januar.



Ach und deswegen habe ich ein Fail Hingelegt? aber wenn du meinst dann soll es so sein ^^ 
Aber da das Heute im Ticker stand und ich auch erst Heute den Kommentar  Gelesen habe und er immer noch Blöd ist, ist auch meine Antwort immer noch Richtig

In diesem Sinne Wünsche ich dir einen Schönen Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tante Edit meint außerdem das es nur um *Klasse Blizzard* geht und sonst nix...


----------



## Flachtyp (23. November 2009)

Ich kann dazu nur sagen, daß ich es am 29.10.2009  und am 04.11.2009 mit 2 meiner Chars not gedroppt gekriegt habe.

Ich denke auch nicht, daß es entfernt wird, da es einfach unfair gegenüber deb Spielern wäre die es noch nicht haben.


----------



## Altenaar (23. November 2009)

Wo kann man die Quest annehmen?
Kriegt man die beim Lehrer oder wo?


----------



## Lord Gama (23. November 2009)

Flachtyp schrieb:


> Ich kann dazu nur sagen, daß ich es am 29.10.2009  und am 04.11.2009 mit 2 meiner Chars not gedroppt gekriegt habe.
> 
> Ich denke auch nicht, daß es entfernt wird, da es einfach unfair gegenüber deb Spielern wäre die es noch nicht haben.



Naja mit diesem "Unfair" würde ich nicht arbeiten.. der Armanibär wurde auch entfernt, so wie manch anderes Haus und Reittier.


----------



## MoonFrost (23. November 2009)

Lord schrieb:


> Naja mit diesem "Unfair" würde ich nicht arbeiten.. der Armanibär wurde auch entfernt, so wie manch anderes Haus und Reittier.



Der amanibär hatte auch was mit skill und nicht mit glück zu tun. Du kannst mit T12656 nach zg gehn und der tiger droppt nicht. Aber der bär würde es zu 100%. somit hätte ihn jeder.


----------



## kaploing (23. November 2009)

nur nochmal eine frage nebenbei - ich kann die quest mit dem rabengott abgeben wenn ich sie gemacht habe und kann danach trotzdem weiter beschwören ?


----------



## Xall13 (23. November 2009)

das mount gibst noch jeder druide der die epic fluggestalts quest gemacht hat kann ihn in den sethekhallen hc beschwören.

und JA man kann den rabengott jeden tag beschwören auch nach abgabe der quests.

Druids > all


----------



## Komakomi (23. November 2009)

Neque schrieb:


> Soweit,. wie ichs verstanden habe, nein, aber sicher bin ich mir nich
> 
> PS guten morgen :]
> MFG Andi / Maltorius



Doch, das gibt es noch - vor 3 Wochen ist es bei mir gedropt und gestern nochmals!


----------



## turalya (23. November 2009)

Altenaar schrieb:


> Wo kann man die Quest annehmen?
> Kriegt man die beim Lehrer oder wo?


Druiden Lehrer sobald du episch fliegen kannst...und ja er droppt noch (konnts mir ned verkneifen =))

close dat shit


----------

